# Rameau: Pygmalion & Les Fêtes de Polymnie



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Rameau: Pygmalion & Les Fêtes de Polymnie

Composer
Jean-Philippe Rameau
Orchestra
Les Talens Lyriques
Conductor
Christophe Rousset
Ensemble
Chœur Arnold Schoenberg
Soloists
Marie-Claude Chappuis, Cyrille Dubois, Céline Scheen, Eugénie Warnier

Playtime
1:11:46
Label
Aparté
Release date
09/01/2017

3.5


----------

